# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام [عاجل] شاهد بالفيديو مقتل القذافي  بادق التفصيل

## امير الصمت

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*وجه جثة القذافي بصورة واضحة* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *وجه القذافي مدرج بالدماء*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*لحظة القبض على القذافي حيا*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *المقاتل الذي قبض على القذافي  *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك 
هده هي نهاية كل طاغية

----------


## امير الصمت

*سبحانه
يؤتي الملك من يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء*

----------


## seffari

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## dalitog_01

_ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل
اللهم لك الحمد بالإسلام. و لك الحمد بالقرآن
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون                                                _

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## EZEL

هذه تهاية الطغااااة

----------


## محمد السيد

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

